

Moving Files from one Git Repository to Another, Preserving History - gregbayer
http://gbayer.com/development/moving-files-from-one-git-repository-to-another-preserving-history/

======
timtadh
An excellent tool I have used for similar purposes in the past (although it
can do other things as well) is git-subtree. I recommend checking it out:
<https://github.com/apenwarr/git-subtree>

Edit a more useful page: [https://github.com/apenwarr/git-
subtree/blob/master/git-subt...](https://github.com/apenwarr/git-
subtree/blob/master/git-subtree.txt)

~~~
pyre
That was my thought as well, but then I thought that the requirements might be
different here. git-subtree would allow you to create a git repository (with
history) from a directory in a pre-existing repository. You could them just
'git rm -r' the directory from the original repository, but I'm not sure if
the requirements here are to completely remove the history of that directory
from the original repository too (because git-subtree doesn't do that, to my
knowledge).

~~~
timtadh
I agree, git-subtree doesn't quite do what they do in this blog post, but it
covers similar ground and is really easy to use in comparison.

